# Richt GONE!



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2015)

DOH! Now what...


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Just got the  news from bleacher report! Oh my!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Well


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2015)

Les is not available


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

No more 9 - 10'win seasons


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2015)

CMR to miami


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Tenn and go Gata rule the East now


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2015)

Is he still going to coach in the Belk bowl


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Is he still going to coach in the Belk bowl


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2015)

About 5 years too late but....yes! yes!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2015)

PleaseNoMullenPleaseNoMullenPleaseNoMullen


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 29, 2015)

Is this true or just a rumor ?? True we hope kinda pathic game yesterday neither team had much in thhe way of offense


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2015)

I hope McGarity is next on the chopping block....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

Just saw it on sds. Also on the scroll at bottom of ESPN. Wow. So Eason where's he goin now? Florida?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

birddog52 said:


> Is this true or just a rumor ?? True we hope kinda pathic game yesterday neither team had much in thhe way of offense




http://espn.go.com/ncf/story/_/id/14249377/mark-richt-fired-coach-georgia-bulldogs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

RWatts said:


> As a former college football player I know how the inside of a college program works. Looking back on my career, I don't look at the wins or losses. I look at the character that myself and my teammates built, the work ethic forged, how our Christian faith grew, and how we all became better men. Those things are what sports are supposed to be about, not wins or losses. Coach Richt built MEN, and that's what is most important in a program. That always comes second to your record. Georgia will never find another man like Richt to coach because he did things the right way and turned boys into men of character. That's the most important thing in the game of football.
> 
> Huge mistake for UGA, I have lost a ton of respect for them.




yep

uga is screwed for the next decade plus ...... 6 - 7 wins a year now


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just saw it on sds. Also on the scroll at bottom of ESPN. Wow. So Eason where's he goin now? Florida?



nope. bama. just saw it on a bama recruiting site.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh yeah!!! Now time for 10rc to take over!!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. bama. nust saw it on a bama recruiting site.



Makes sense. Is dually getting his tat removed now or he just cut his arm off? Lol


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

I didn't think the AD had it in him


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

Why can't Uga keep a coach?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why can't Uga keep a coach?



good question SS


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Markricht16


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2015)

its the power of the godog16 movement founded by slayer. Now, this explains his absence from here. He has been in secret negotiation with McGarrity and the boosters working on a smooth transition.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> its the power of the godog16 movement founded by slayer. Now, this explains his absence from here. He has been in secret negotiation with McGarrity and the boosters working on a smooth transition.



that explains it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> its the power of the godog16 movement founded by slayer. Now, this explains his absence from here. He has been in secret negotiation with McGarrity and the boosters working on a smooth transition.



BrowningSlayer=BigDollar


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

I just saw Mike London resigned at UVA.

No way Uga gets a top tier coach if they have to compete with Uva.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

who do the dogs hire now???

chizit?
gus bus?
mullen?
dooly? 
H. walker?

can't see many wanting the job


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

Sec network says he wanted to come back. But they didn't offer that to him. He will coach bowl game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> BrowningSlayer=BigDollar



yes, you are correct. slayer just sent a pm authorizing me to release his secret identity as the infamous BIG DOLLAR.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yes, you are correct. slayer just sent a pm authorizing me to release his secret identity as the infamous BIG DOLLAR.



Big Dollar or Big Dummy

time will tell


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> who do the dogs hire now???
> 
> chizit?
> gus bus?
> ...



If Jimbo were to leave FSU, I can't think of a better place for him than UGA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

bummer

no more fire mark richt threads


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bummer
> 
> no more fire mark richt threads



There will always be fire somebody threads from the Uga fanbase. You can bet on that.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2015)

RWatts said:


> As a former college football player I know how the inside of a college program works. Looking back on my career, I don't look at the wins or losses. I look at the character that myself and my teammates built, the work ethic forged, how our Christian faith grew, and how we all became better men. Those things are what sports are supposed to be about, not wins or losses. Coach Richt built MEN, and that's what is most important in a program. That always comes second to your record. Georgia will never find another man like Richt to coach because he did things the right way and turned boys into men of character. That's the most important thing in the game of football.
> 
> Huge mistake for UGA, I have lost a ton of respect for them.



So you're saying that Saban, and Miles, and Jones don't turn boys into men. Richt is the only coach in the world that is a Christain and teaches values and morals?  Hmmmm, I have a friend that went to Clemson, he says same thing about their coach.  I bet Bama would say same about Saban.   I find it hard to believe that Richt is the only coach that does it the right way and teaches morals.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

Dooley to Uga...Hahahaha! Some of my Uga fan buddies are hitting the beer already. They know that 10rc will dominate them on the field and recruiting now. Boooooom!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2015)

I know, it's sooo sad, no other coach out there could possibly win 9 to 10 games like Richt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dooley to Uga...Hahahaha! Some of my Uga fan buddies are hitting the beer already. They know that 10rc will dominate them on the field and recruiting now. Boooooom!



yep

uga is screwed

have fun with the payback


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There will always be fire somebody threads from the Uga fanbase. You can bet on that.



Just like Thugs and woman beaters on an FSWho thread


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2015)

Lord, please don't let it be Gary Patterson


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2015)

RWatts said:


> As a former college football player I know how the inside of a college program works. Looking back on my career, I don't look at the wins or losses. I look at the character that myself and my teammates built, the work ethic forged, how our Christian faith grew, and how we all became better men. Those things are what sports are supposed to be about, not wins or losses. Coach Richt built MEN, and that's what is most important in a program. That always comes second to your record. Georgia will never find another man like Richt to coach because he did things the right way and turned boys into men of character. That's the most important thing in the game of football.
> 
> Huge mistake for UGA, I have lost a ton of respect for them.




this all sounds nice and maybe it is relevant if you play for a christian college; nothing wrong with any of it. But, the dawg nation wants to win and be competitive every year. Richt had this program on a slow boat to mediocrityville, and the ship just reached port.


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 29, 2015)

From the statement released by the AD, they have offered him the opportunity to stay on with the program in another capacity.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Lord, please don't let it be Gary Patterson



barn eyeing him u reckon?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Slingblade said:


> From the statement released by the AD, they have offered him the opportunity to stay on with the program in another capacity.



chaplain?


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 29, 2015)

Now what?  Kirby Smart!  You heard it here first.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

Gary Patterson has had a lot of opportunities to go to a better than Uga and turned them down. I'd be surprised if he goes.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Deerhead said:


> Now what?  Kirby Smart!  You heard it here first.





he may win 6 a year for ya


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 29, 2015)

I'd heard a lot of rumblings about changes, but I didn't think it would really happen.  I am shocked that they actually pulled the trigger on it.  I feel relieved and sad at the same time.  CMR is a good man, and he loves UGA. I'm glad he gave us 15 good years. I hope we find someone that does things the right way and competes for championships.


----------



## shotgun (Nov 29, 2015)

McGarrity is a idoit. He needs to go also. Well there goes the Quarterback from Washngton.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2015)

Here comes Tubby...watch and see...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here comes Tubby...watch and see...


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> chaplain?



http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/uga-statement-mark-richt/


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2015)

Well a lot of people got their wish.  I hope McGarity has someone else better than Richt in the waiting.   I just think it was stupid to blow it up now, when the defense is starting to become elite and you have such good players coming back next year in Chubb, Michel, McKenzie and finally a top shelf QB recruit to get everyone the ball.  I just hope UGA doesn't fall in the same rut UT has for the past 10 years or so.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

They will dually. Since Richt is staying for bowl game the next guy loses a ton of recruiting time. Eason won't be there as he's said he's only going if Richt is there. So no qb next year. Crazy how bad this can be.


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Well a lot of people got their wish.  I hope McGarity has someone else better than Richt in the waiting.   I just think it was stupid to blow it up now, when the defense is starting to become elite and you have such good players coming back next year in Chubb, Michel, McKenzie and finally a top shelf QB recruit to get everyone the ball.  I just hope UGA doesn't fall in the same rut UT has for the past 10 years or so.



Come on man, how many years have we said "next year is ours" with all the great players returning?


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2015)

Spurrier is available for the job!










op2:


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 29, 2015)

Steve Spurrier has been spotted in Athens


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Nov 29, 2015)

RWatts said:


> As a former college football player I know how the inside of a college program works. Looking back on my career, I don't look at the wins or losses. I look at the character that myself and my teammates built, the work ethic forged, how our Christian faith grew, and how we all became better men. Those things are what sports are supposed to be about, not wins or losses. Coach Richt built MEN, and that's what is most important in a program. That always comes second to your record. Georgia will never find another man like Richt to coach because he did things the right way and turned boys into men of character. That's the most important thing in the game of football.
> 
> Huge mistake for UGA, I have lost a ton of respect for them.


This just proves where we are as a nation. I got some shirts to go burn...And all yall smiling fools thought we were better off without Bobo as well...


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> Come on man, how many years have we said "next year is ours" with all the great players returning?



Exactly.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2015)

shotgun said:


> McGarrity is a idoit. He needs to go also. Well there goes the Quarterback from Washngton.



eason is going to bama.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 29, 2015)

Didn't think the University had the guts to fire him. 



https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/georgia-fires-mark-richt

Georgia fires Mark Richt

Posted : 42 mins ago

The school released a statement saying *Richt and the school “mutually agreed” to part ways*. But after Saturday’s win over Georgia Tech Richt made clear he intended to be recruiting on Sunday.

“Coach Richt and I met Sunday morning to discuss the status of our football program,” Georgia athletics director Greg McGarity said in a statement. “And *we mutually agreed that he would step down* as head coach and would have the opportunity to accept other duties and responsibilities at UGA following the bowl game.”

*The plan is for Richt to coach in Georgia’s bowl game*, which *has not been determined yet*.

“I appreciate the opportunity of serving the University as well as considering any other options that may present themselves in the future,” Richt said in a statement.

. . .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> eason is going to bama.



yep,, fax just fired up and spit out the LOI


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2015)

shotgun said:


> McGarrity is a idoit. He needs to go also. Well there goes the Quarterback from Washngton.



If the only hope for an entire program is a freshman quarterback from Washington that should tell you that a change is needed


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2015)

Remember the name Tom Herman.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> Come on man, how many years have we said "next year is ours" with all the great players returning?



We say that because we knew Richt was good for an easy 9 wins a year and even more when the ball bounced right.  If UGA starts clicking off 5-6 win seasons, with a new unproven coach, I promise I won't be saying 'wait till next year' because I know UGA will suck so bad that next year has no chance of happening.  

Today is my birthday, though.  It might be a sign- a birthday present that will come into fruition in a year or 2and McGarity may make a home run hire, but I don't know if he is capable of that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> barn eyeing him u reckon?




I wanted him when we got Gus.   His style of play with UGA's recruiting base would just be awesome.   Hope it doesn't happen..

I know he has been talked to about other openings but UGA is a huge job opportunity.   Not sure he could ignore it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> Remember the name Tom Herman.



This. Bring in a good OC and hold onto Pruitt. That would be pretty exciting. Unfortunately, I have no faith that ADGM will make that hire. We will end up with Mullen unless McGarity is let go too.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> Remember the name Tom Herman.



He just signed a big extension with Houston, so he's probably off the table.   Do you guys remember Scott Lakatos?  He was a DB coach for UConn and his DB's were among the best in the country.  He came to UGA with more talent and his dB's were horrible.  Just because a coach can be successful in a lower level school, doesn't mean jack in the SEC.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> He just signed a big extension with Houston, so he's probably off the table.



FWIW


http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Source-Herman-has-interest-in-UGA-job-41521292


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> If the only hope for an entire program is a freshman quarterback from Washington that should tell you that a change is needed



A top 10 total defense that led the nation in passing defense and a healthy Michel, Chubb, Holyfield,  Whaley running the ball, with the QB from Washing being the missing piece was what I was hanging my hat on and now Whaley and Holyfield are probably gone, Eason is probably gone and the big boys up front in Ben Cleveland and EJ Price and Willie Allen are not coming to UGA either.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> If the only hope for an entire program is a freshman quarterback from Washington that should tell you that a change is needed



some just won't get it TB


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

It's a bout time....Maybe ugly next year but that is no different then the past few years of ....wait till next year


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> FWIW
> 
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Source-Herman-has-interest-in-UGA-job-41521292



Well that may change things.   He has the offensive know how and if he could retain Pruitt, and keep recruits, that would be huge.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2015)

kirby smart would keep pruitt as DC


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

lanierspots said:


> i wanted him when we got gus.   His style of play with uga's recruiting base would just be awesome.   Hope it doesn't happen..
> 
> I know he has been talked to about other openings but uga is a huge job opportunity.   Not sure he could ignore it.



he doesnt strike me as the sec type though.. Guess we'll see


----------



## DSGB (Nov 29, 2015)

So now some of the same trolls that have been saying that CMR needs to go in order for UGA to get over the hump are now taking the other side and saying they won't be any good now that he's gone.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 29, 2015)

YOU HAVE JUST FULMERED YOURSELF!!!!  And I love it!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

alphachief said:


> YOU HAVE JUST FULMERED YOURSELF!!!!  And I love it!



I AGREE


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

DSGB said:


> So now some of the same trolls that have been saying that CMR needs to go in order for UGA to get over the hump are now taking the other side and saying they won't be any good now that he's gone.




it doesn't matter...its uga we're talking about for crying out loud.. uga i say


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> A top 10 total defense that led the nation in passing defense and a healthy Michel, Chubb, Holyfield,  Whaley running the ball, with the QB from Washing being the missing piece was what I was hanging my hat on and now Whaley and Holyfield are probably gone, Eason is probably gone and the big boys up front in Ben Cleveland and EJ Price and Willie Allen are not coming to UGA either.



So....let them be gone, they are not the only young men that can play football. Let the rebulid began. It has to start somewhere.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

throwback said:


> if the only hope for an entire program is a freshman quarterback from washington that should tell you that a change is needed



this.....


----------



## DSGB (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> it doesn't matter...its uga we're talking about for crying out loud.. uga i say



And while Bama is getting ready to play for the SECC and a playoff, all you can think about is Mark Richt and UGA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

DSGB said:


> And while Bama is getting ready to play for the SECC and a playoff, all you can think about is Mark Richt and UGA.




just bored waiting on the SECCG.. AGAIN

AND not "thinking" about uga....but LAUGHING


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

Trolls trolling and Richt is gone!!! Good day to all and on with the rebuilding!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> Just like Thugs and woman beaters on an FSWho thread



Fire Schotty, Fire Richt, Fire McGarity, Fire the Strength coach, Fire Grantham, Fire Martinez, Fire Bobo........


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fire Schotty, Fire Richt, Fire McGarity, Fire the Strength coach, Fire Grantham, Fire Martinez, Fire Bobo........



thats a lot of fire there man


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> he doesnt strike me as the sec type though.. Guess we'll see



He 100% plays SEC football.   Big defensive guys, stout defense and runs the ball.   

He would be scary with the recruiting possibilities with the UGA program


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

And plz BAMA keep Lane kiffin


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They will dually. Since Richt is staying for bowl game the next guy loses a ton of recruiting time. Eason won't be there as he's said he's only going if Richt is there. So no qb next year. Crazy how bad this can be.




 Eason said he would not consider UGA if they hired a different coach with a different style offense. He would rather play for Richt but would play for a different coach at UGA if it was a pro style offensive coach.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> And plz BAMA keep Lane kiffin



nope, he's headed to Athens

even though it wouldn't matter.. 2nd year in a row going to the SECCG with a crappy OC


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2015)

Well I hate it, now GA will want to compete for a National Championship. 

Seriously, he had to see it coming... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> thats a lot of fire there man



That's the problem at Uga, all the FIRE is in the fans.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's the problem at Uga, all the FIRE is in the fans.



IS THIS TRUE UGA FANS??


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2015)

Herman may be a better fit than my first thought.  He has ties to Ohio, ties to Texas now, and his recruiting area when at TOSU was Atlanta.  The hand with Richt has been dealt, now UGA needs to hit a homerun coach hire and I think Herman may be as close to that as it is.  I remember he made Vandy look bad this year and shut them out, the same Vandy team UGA was down to wire with before the interception return and that was with inferior talent.

I've also read some of the recruits reactions and Whaley was still committed depending on who the new coach is, Cleveland is going to UGA no matter what and others are basically waiting to see who UGA brings in.  So it may not as bad a fallout as first thought.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

DSGB said:


> So now some of the same trolls that have been saying that CMR needs to go in order for UGA to get over the hump are now taking the other side and saying they won't be any good now that he's gone.



Did you expect any better out of them, I didn't.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 29, 2015)

I hope UGA rolls the red carpet out for Herman.


----------



## oldenred (Nov 29, 2015)

Kirby Smart just signed as the new head coach. FYI, not sure when it will be announced.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> So....let them be gone, they are not the only young men that can play football. Let the rebulid began. It has to start somewhere.



Ga fans are some of the only folks I ever hear say this. You talk about how good ga recruits but they have to "rebuild" every other year. Great programs don't rebuild. They plug in the next guy up and keep on winning. It will be years before GA wins 10 games again. GA just isn't cut out to be a contender year in and year out


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 29, 2015)

You trolls can say what you want but with the recruits UGA possibly has coming in and with the talent we have there now, UGA is one of the best coaching opportunities in the country.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> You trolls can say what you want but with the recruits UGA possibly has coming in and with the talent we have there now, UGA is one of the best coaching opportunities in the country.




uh,, NO,, it's not


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 29, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Ga fans are some of the only folks I ever hear say this. You talk about how good ga recruits but they have to "rebuild" every other year. Great programs don't rebuild. They plug in the next guy up and keep on winning. It will be years before GA wins 10 games again. GA just isn't cut out to be a contender year in and year out



And Ohio is.  That's a joke.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> And Ohio is.  That's a joke.



yeah,, they currently are as a matter of fact


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 29, 2015)

At the moment.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 29, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> I hope UGA rolls the red carpet out for Herman.



I don't think Herman would consider it. I may be wrong. This was his first year as a head coach. I think he stays there and hones his skills so he can take a top tier job in a couple years


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 29, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> And Ohio is.  That's a joke.



Great example


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2015)

Rumor has it that Bobo is heading back south


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think Herman would consider it. I may be wrong. This was his first year as a head coach. I think he stays there and hones his skills so he can take a top tier job in a couple years


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> uh,, NO,, it's not



And why not ? Which teams need a coach that is better?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> And why is not one of the best? Which teams need a coach that is better?



USCw all day long


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> And why is not one of the best? Which teams need a coach that is better?



Miami


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> uh,, NO,, it's not



Troll...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> USCw all day long





mguthrie said:


> Miami



Wow.....Hmmmm,okay. There is no way I would want to live in California or Miami


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> Troll...



oh my


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Wow.....Hmmmm,okay. There is no way I would want to live in California or Miami



then you should coach GA


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

Georgia can be the Second best place for winning in the SEC. Florida is first. But get a coach in there that locks down the state and can coach and they are top 5 team most years. I did not say that they are anywhere near that now. In fact I cant remember too many seasons when we were. Just saying the right coach over there can win big. Now will they get that coach? Don't know, but it wont be easy. I will be a Dawg either way.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 29, 2015)

Flash said:


> Rumor has it that Bobo is heading back south



I don't think that would be so bad. He knows the program and could keep most of the recruits


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Good Luck dogs.. another shot at above mediocre play


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

The money handlers want Smart. It will be announced the day after the bowl game. It's a done deal. The only good thing about the hire is Pruitt and company stay. Mark it down. Also hearing Schotty will be let go after the bowl game as well along with Sale. Don't pay attention to any other noise. The O line coach from Bama will be the new O cord at UGA (MIAMI ALUM).


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> will be announced the day after the bowl game. It's a done deal.



LOL but No


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The money handlers want Smart. It will be announced the day after the bowl game. It's a done deal. The only good thing about the hire is Pruitt and company stay. Mark it down. Also hearing Schotty will be let go after the bowl game as well along with Sale. Don't pay attention to any other noise. The O line coach from Bama will be the new O cord at UGA (MIAMI ALUM).



I don't think y'all want Cristobal as an OC


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I don't think y'all want Cristobal as an OC



I'm not sure I want Smart as a HC either. He's not WM but just unproven. Who knows thats the inside skinny I got.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm not sure I want Smart as a HC either. He's not WM but just unproven. Who knows thats the inside skinny I got.....



I wouldn't want him either.. Big gamble on these Cord's


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

Smart would be a great hire for Uga.



He's the reason for Saban's success.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Smart would be a great hire for Uga.
> 
> 
> 
> He's the reason for Saban's success.



yep,

like the raper and jumbo


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Smart would be a great hire for Uga.
> 
> 
> 
> He's the reason for Saban's success.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> uh,, NO,, it's not



Umm yes it is.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> yep,
> 
> like the raper and jumbo



Idjit.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


>



I ate lunch with a big shot booster and was told Smart practically tells Saban what to do.


Just like when Saban tries to call timeout and Kiffin grabs him and tells him no.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> Umm yes it is.



ok ok  geeezz folks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I ate lunch with a big shot booster and was told Smart practically tells Saban what to do.
> 
> 
> Just like when Saban tries to call timeout and Kiffin grabs him and tells him no.





u had to buy some dude lunch to hear that. you really are desparate. Its posted daily on the cover of usa today


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

Uscw is a better job than uga all day long and all night. Somehow Uga fans think it's the be all end all coaching stop but really it's not. The school hasn't even sniffed a nc since 1980 lets be honest here.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2015)

You should go find your tin foil hat 4x4


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

If you don't think uscw is the best job out there right now you're the one that needs to remove yo rosey glasses!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> If you don't think uscw is the best job out there right now you're the one that needs to remove yo rosey glasses!



That's not what I was referring to!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uscw is a better job than uga all day long and all night. Somehow Uga fans think it's the be all end all coaching stop but really it's not. The school hasn't even sniffed a nc since 1980 lets be honest here.



I don't know of any UGA fan that says it is the best job in college football, have you been to Eton hitting the liquor this Sunday, because you ae just pulling stuff out of the air.  It's a top 10 job, no doubt, except for maybe delusional fans who think UGA should win a NC every other year and if they don't they call for the coaches head every week.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uscw is a better job than uga all day long and all night. Somehow Uga fans think it's the be all end all coaching stop but really it's not. The school hasn't even sniffed a nc since 1980 lets be honest here.



2012 wasn't a sniff? Let's be real, the BCS title was decided in Atlanta in 2012.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Scott G said:


> 2012 wasn't a sniff? Let's be real, the BCS title was decided in Atlanta in 2012.



LOOK,that was a GREAT game and no doubt, uga would've smashed the Irish too, but step away from the moral victories.. It won't fill the trophy case.

but yes, it was a sniff


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I don't know of any UGA fan that says it is the best job in college football, have you been to Eton hitting the liquor this Sunday, because you ae just pulling stuff out of the air.  It's a top 10 job, no doubt, except for maybe delusional fans who think UGA should win a NC every other year and if they don't they call for the coaches head every week.



Nickel back just on the last page seems to think it's better than all. And no I buy my beer on Saturdays lol


----------



## Scott G (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Blah blah blah lag blah
> 
> but yes, it was a sniff



That was my only point.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Scott G said:


> That was my only point.



nice try, but look where a sniff got y'all 

anyways, good luck on the search


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uscw is a better job than uga all day long and all night. Somehow Uga fans think it's the be all end all coaching stop but really it's not. The school hasn't even sniffed a nc since 1980 lets be honest here.



There you go again telling us what all UGA fans think. I said with the recruits available in the state a top coach  could consistently be around the top 5. I have never said or thought it is the be all to end all. I leave that up to the delusional Vols. I personally dont think a place like you describes exist anywhere.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

I've done explained why I said that nickel back seems to think diff than you. And he's a dawg fan. Just saying.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

Mike Vick to the Dawgs?????


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

USCw is only slightly above Vandy and Kentucky. They had arguably the best coach on the planet and never won an SECCG. Even Vandy with Franklin had success.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

That's usce you're talking about. I was saying uscw is the top job.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> USCw is only slightly above Vandy and Kentucky. They had arguably the best coach on the planet and never won an SECCG. Even Vandy with Franklin had success.



????

You mean USCe??

The Trojans (USCw) is a top job no doubt ..... That's who we're speaking of.  

Screw South Carolina


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

And I'll just go ahead and say it if yall don't already know..I'm lolking forward to seeing the "fulmer effect" in full swing in Athens. Burn baby burn!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2015)

RWatts said:


> As a former college football player I know how the inside of a college program works. Looking back on my career, I don't look at the wins or losses. I look at the character that myself and my teammates built, the work ethic forged, how our Christian faith grew, and how we all became better men. Those things are what sports are supposed to be about, not wins or losses. Coach Richt built MEN, and that's what is most important in a program. That always comes second to your record. Georgia will never find another man like Richt to coach because he did things the right way and turned boys into men of character. That's the most important thing in the game of football.
> 
> Huge mistake for UGA, I have lost a ton of respect for them.



If you believe this is what a COLLEGE and its football program should be about (and I do), then you are spot on.  Evidently, and I think I know who jumped ship, the powers that be at UGA want an NC and the money more than turning out men of character.  Richt will always be the best coach to me!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2015)

It is funny how so many idjits from other schools act like they know  what they are talking about.

UGA is a coveted coaching position and we will get a good coach.  Big money wants Kirby and I suspect, they will get him.

Don't know what Kirby will do for staff, but Pruitt should get to stay.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> It is funny how so many idjits from other schools act like they know  what they are talking about.
> 
> UGA is a coveted coaching position and we will get a good coach.  Big money wants Kirby and I suspect, they will get him.
> 
> Don't know what Kirby will do for staff, but Pruitt should get to stay.



don't know about "coveted", but I do know that Smart would not be a wise choice for Kirby or UGA at this time.

too many examples to post, but 2 stand out disasters are ...Muschamp and Kiffin...neither were ready for the HC position at a major school....look at McElwain, Herman, even les Miles started small, heck even Saban started at kent state...don't think Kirby takes his first HC position in the SEC, he may well end up at UGA,...but not t good move right off the bat.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

Now yall thugs done got me cornfused. I meant Esat.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Now yall thugs done got me cornfused. I meant Esat.



  He could have just typed Southern Cal Bo$$ or South Carolina


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> You trolls can say what you want but with the recruits UGA possibly has coming in and with the talent we have there now, UGA is one of the best coaching opportunities in the country.​





nickel back said:


> And why not ? Which teams need a coach that is better?





toyota4x4h said:


> Nickel back just on the last page seems to think it's better than all. And no I buy my beer on Saturdays lol



....


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

4x4.....you're a joke man


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> 4x4.....you're a joke man



I'm offended you think I'm like the Uga football program!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm offended you think I'm like the Uga football program!



Not...you're worse


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> don't know about "coveted", but I do know that Smart would not be a wise choice for Kirby or UGA at this time.
> 
> too many examples to post, but 2 stand out disasters are ...Muschamp and Kiffin...neither were ready for the HC position at a major school....look at McElwain, Herman, even les Miles started small, heck even Saban started at kent state...don't think Kirby takes his first HC position in the SEC, he may well end up at UGA,...but not t good move right off the bat.[/QUOTE
> 
> Totally disagree.  He is ready to be a head coach.   Why not at UGA or one of the other SEC openings.  Even if he fails, he will be financially much better off, and could name his price as a DC for any team needing one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

I think smart would be a good choice. I think a lot of ppl have thought he was ready to be a hc for a few years now. Take the chance before another team does.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> If you believe this is what a COLLEGE and its football program should be about (and I do), then you are spot on.  Evidently, and I think I know who jumped ship, the powers that be at UGA want an NC and the money more than turning out men of character.  Richt will always be the best coach to me!



post the name of the person then, or is your name Mr MudDucker in real life


----------



## formula1 (Nov 29, 2015)

*re:*

Should have kept Right as I am sure the program is heading backwards after today.


----------



## across the river (Nov 29, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Should have kept Right as I am sure the program is heading backwards after today.



How is it going backwards?   You could win a national championship, with just the talent in the atlanta area.  If whoever they get can halfway recruit, they can win 9 or ten games on talent alone, which is basically what they have been doing for 15 years.  I hope they shoot higher than Kirby Smart, but even with him, I don't see Georgia going backwards.


----------



## mtr3333 (Nov 29, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## formula1 (Nov 29, 2015)

across the river said:


> How is it going backwards?   You could win a national championship, with just the talent in the atlanta area.  If whoever they get can halfway recruit, they can win 9 or ten games on talent alone, which is basically what they have been doing for 15 years.  I hope they shoot higher than Kirby Smart, but even with him, I don't see Georgia going backwards.



Recruiting could be bad and an unknown coach could make it worse. I have no confidence in management getting the hire right.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

I honestly think one day all the "fire Richt" people will look back and wish to God they could have him back at UGA as head coach


----------



## deerhunter15 (Nov 29, 2015)

RWatts said:


> As a former college football player I know how the inside of a college program works. Looking back on my career, I don't look at the wins or losses. I look at the character that myself and my teammates built, the work ethic forged, how our Christian faith grew, and how we all became better men. Those things are what sports are supposed to be about, not wins or losses. Coach Richt built MEN, and that's what is most important in a program. That always comes second to your record. Georgia will never find another man like Richt to coach because he did things the right way and turned boys into men of character. That's the most important thing in the game of football.
> 
> Huge mistake for UGA, I have lost a ton of respect for them.





^^^^^^this is the but the world we live in these days don't think like most normal folks. It's about the money and what can be brought to the table( not including faith and what real life should be) but you sir are right it is a disappointment that these changes have been made in this world.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2015)

It's a good thing I love deer hunting more than CFB.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> it's a good thing i love deer hunting more than cfb.



x 10,000!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Nov 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's a good thing I love deer hunting more than CFB.





Marlin_444 said:


> x 10,000!!!



When I posted "interesting", that means no one here is eligible for the job and have all the answers. And hunting is the best answer. Life goes on with or without CMR and regardless of his successor. Or go fish.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 29, 2015)

Good man- no-make that great man.
But recent years has horrible record against top 15 teams.
Top recruits to boot.
Just doesn't cut the mustard.
Try another coach cause spoiled milk ain't gonna get better .


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

across the river said:


> How is it going backwards?   You could win a national championship, with just the talent in the atlanta area.  If whoever they get can halfway recruit, they can win 9 or ten games on talent alone, which is basically what they have been doing for 15 years.  I hope they shoot higher than Kirby Smart, but even with him, I don't see Georgia going backwards.



Some of our fans have come to accept the way things are at Uga. They are happy with 8 to 10 wins regardless how ugly they are. They justify this by saying uga and Richt are doing things the right way, as it to say others are not. This year feels like below .500 instead of nine wins. Richt's leaving may be a big mistake or the right move. I think the fan base deserves to see if we can reach that next level and regularly complete for SEC titles.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> post the name of the person then, or is your name Mr MudDucker in real life



Why would I care what you want Homer?


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

I am sick and tired of the 10 win season argument. 10 wins does not mean squat if we are out of the conference Championship game after or before game 8 most years.

He might have won 10 games with a bowl win, which probably would not happen due to playing a ranked opponent, but who cares about the darn 10 win season if you are out of the running for the Conference Championship with 5 games to play?

In addition, 10 wins is not what it was 30 years ago.

We beat one team this year in the FBS with a winning record. That would be Georgia Southern, and it took OT to do that.

We beat a total of 2 teams this year with a winning record of our 9 wins.

No conference Championship in 10 years!!!!!!!!

It is time to move on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Why would I care what you want Homer?



maybe you are blowing hot air then.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

HuntDawg said:


> I am sick and tired of the 10 win season argument. 10 wins does not mean squat if we are out of the conference Championship game after or before game 8 most years.
> 
> He might have won 10 games with a bowl win, which probably would not happen due to playing a ranked opponent, but who cares about the darn 10 win season if you are out of the running for the Conference Championship with 5 games to play?
> 
> ...



nuff said, not even going to bring up what UGA's record is against ranked teams the last few years....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> its the power of the godog16 movement founded by slayer. Now, this explains his absence from here. He has been in secret negotiation with McGarrity and the boosters working on a smooth transition.





SpotandStalk said:


> BrowningSlayer=BigDollar



Sorry, been in meetings since Saturday afternoon.. Big Changes coming in Athens.. You heard it here 1st..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

From an alumni friend of mine he said hes told richt is assistant ad..until next week when they fire mcgarity. smart is coming but its a bail out of the whole bama program as kiffin is coming with smart. cristobal and the rest. smart is sticking it to saban and he has a chance to do it with where he played.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> From an alumni friend of mine he said hes told richt is assistant ad..until next week when they fire mcgarity. smart is coming but its a bail out of the whole bama program as kiffin is coming with smart. cristobal and the rest. smart is sticking it to saban and he has a chance to do it with where he played.



Saw that posted on Facebook... Not buying it!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe you are blowing hot air then.



wife just asked "who is that guy" in your avatar, i told her that i did not believe that was actually you


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> From an alumni friend of mine he said hes told richt is assistant ad..until next week when they fire mcgarity. smart is coming but its a bail out of the whole bama program as kiffin is coming with smart. cristobal and the rest. smart is sticking it to saban and he has a chance to do it with where he played.



If this pans out it would great for GA. Probably won't know anything until after bowl season


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

He told me the first domino will be the ad getting fired and richt taking that over. Should be this week or next at latest. He also said theres some kind of banquet come dec 11th that Eason and those recruites were coming too..cause you know they are supposed to start school in January. So it should be before then. Richt has been visiting them for the last week or so telling them hes still going to be apart of uga to try and hold on to them and not lose those recruits.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2015)

Who hires/fires the AD?


----------



## Scott G (Nov 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> Who hires/fires the AD?



School pres?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> From an alumni friend of mine he said hes told richt is assistant ad..until next week when they fire mcgarity. smart is coming but its a bail out of the whole bama program as kiffin is coming with smart. cristobal and the rest. smart is sticking it to saban and he has a chance to do it with where he played.



Talk is cheap. Show me the beef.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe UGA can get the coach that locked the player in the tool shed-Texas Tech a few years ago I think, or the fellow that got drunk in the Topless Bar in Pensacola and got cut before he started somewhere in the south east, or maybe Charlie Strong would come-he appears to be close to available--no end to the talent string - a regular Buyers Market !!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Talk is cheap. Show me the beef.



this^^^^^^


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt has been visiting them for the last week or so telling them hes still *going to be apart of uga *to try and hold on to them and not lose those recruits.



The one part of the post I believe is true.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey Im just telling yall what I heard I dont know if any of its true and really dont care just passing along what my friend whos an alum says hes hearing. I hope the house burns down for at least 6-8 years.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> don't know about "coveted", but I do know that Smart would not be a wise choice for Kirby or UGA at this time.
> 
> too many examples to post, but 2 stand out disasters are ...Muschamp and Kiffin...neither were ready for the HC position at a major school....look at McElwain, Herman, even les Miles started small, heck even Saban started at kent state...don't think Kirby takes his first HC position in the SEC, he may well end up at UGA,...but not t good move right off the bat.



The HC job is all about being able to manage and build a sold team of coaches that is all on the same sheet of music. That team of coaches is what builds a successful program from the ground up.  If the HC can not manage people as well as coach then it will not work.  I agree that UGA should not be a first HC job for anyone right now.  Go find a guy who understands coaching and has proven himself as a manager of programs as well.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey Im just telling yall what I heard I dont know if any of its true and really dont care just passing along what my friend whos an alum says hes hearing. I hope the house burns down for at least 6-8 years.



I wasn't saying that you didn't hear it.  Just saying I don't see Richt sticking around.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

I think everything my buddy told me is not true now that im seeing all these stories bout richt not done with coaching and hes interested in other jobs.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

I always thought coaching fotball was about doing just that. Coaching and striving to get the best out of your players on the field.  Not striving to make them men, most are that already, heck football makes most of them men.  And at age 18 they are legally men anyway.  If UGA fans want a mentor, then keep Richt, but I'm ready for some fire in the players and to win the games we are supposed to win and not "play down" to the other teams.  But who am I to want a winnignfootball team?  Oh and I think I read where a bunch of Sabans wex players praised him for being a good guy too. They said he does care about players but his primary focus is doing what he was hired to do, COACH and WIN.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I always thought coaching fotball was about doing just that. Coaching and striving to get the best out of your players on the field.  Not striving to make them men, most are that already, heck football makes most of them men.  And at age 18 they are legally men anyway.  If UGA fans want a mentor, then keep Richt, but I'm ready for some fire in the players and to win the games we are supposed to win and not "play down" to the other teams.  But who am I to want a winnignfootball team?  Oh and I think I read where a bunch of Sabans wex players praised him for being a good guy too. They said he does care about players but his primary focus is doing what he was hired to do, COACH and WIN.



Why do you hate UGA?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I always thought coaching fotball was about doing just that. Coaching and striving to get the best out of your players on the field.  Not striving to make them men, most are that already, heck football makes most of them men.  And at age 18 they are legally men anyway.  If UGA fans want a mentor, then keep Richt, but I'm ready for some fire in the players and to win the games we are supposed to win and not "play down" to the other teams.  But who am I to want a winnignfootball team?  Oh and I think I read where a bunch of Sabans wex players praised him for being a good guy too. They said he does care about players but his primary focus is doing what he was hired to do, COACH and WIN.



Since you brought Saban up, he thought the firing of Richt was stupid also.  He actually said "What is this world coming to?"  referring to why in the world UGA would fire a 9-3 coach who lost their best player and had mediocre QB's.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Why do you hate UGA?



I don't hate UGA, I like the dawgs. But I'm also a realist. I'm tired of losing to our rivals, and barely winning games that should be blow outs.  yes UGA lost Chubb, but I didn't know he was the only RB UGA had.  Maybe I was mistaken.  Also shouldn't a coach be prepared for injuries?  UGA is not the only team that has starters get hurt, and then all of a sudden suck.  Chubb was there last year too.  And how many games did UGA lose with him there and a way better QB?  

just because I call out the obvious doesn't mean I hate the Dawgs, just that I'm not hiding behind homerism.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Since you brought Saban up, he thought the firing of Richt was stupid also.  He actually said "What is this world coming to?"  referring to why in the world UGA would fire a 9-3 coach who lost their best player and had mediocre QB's.



And what was he supposed to say"I applaude the firing of Richt"?  He could have meant what is the world coming to because now he may have to start playing UGA in the SEC championship games.  Instead of Mizzou or Fla or heck maybe even Ten.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

So tell me, is Saban evil?  Is he a bad coach because he don't mentor his players like Richt?  plaes answer.  How bout Miles, is a bad coach, or even a bad person cause he don't publicly praise God?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> From an alumni friend of mine he said hes told richt is assistant ad..until next week when they fire mcgarity. smart is coming but its a bail out of the whole bama program as kiffin is coming with smart. cristobal and the rest. smart is sticking it to saban and he has a chance to do it with where he played.



   Did Butch tell you this malarky?  None of that is true other than Smart is coming and he is bring heck with him!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

Dis fred have went full moron.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Did Butch tell you this malarky?  None of that is true other than Smart is coming and he is bring heck with him!



You must have failed reading comprehension in school. Sorry 

No, you haven't sufficient intellect to understand.  Remember this ... it will help you in life ... VolSux!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> And what was he supposed to say"I applaude the firing of Richt"?  He could have meant what is the world coming to because now he may have to start playing UGA in the SEC championship games.  Instead of Mizzou or Fla or heck maybe even Ten.



saban is 3-0 vs uga at bama.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 2, 2015)

We gonna have a Saban GONE! thread after they win the NC this year. He headed to Indy, Kiffen to UGA as OC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, been in meetings since Saturday afternoon.. Big Changes coming in Athens.. You heard it here 1st..



If yall need a "PR" guy to set up these recruiting parties, let me know.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> saban is 3-0 vs uga at bama.



Yep against which coach?  But now with his DC gone and UGA's HC he may be saying it cause he is concerned. I doubt it but it could be.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

Why can't my question be answered about Saban or Miles?  Are they bad guys, and do they not care about their players because they don't have Sunday lunch with them or go to the park and play kickball with them?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> saban is 3-0 vs uga at bama.



Might want to check you figures 6. You are wrong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2015)

Mudducker's a Moderator ???  




What IS this world coming too ???


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mudducker's a Moderator ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its looking up ... unless you are crazed bug fan or a poor volsux fan!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Dis fred have went full moron.




It started that way and I suspect it will end that way.  I mean its got all the ingredients ... bugs and volsuxs!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mudducker's a Moderator ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good avatar hook


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> saban is 3-0 vs uga at bama.





kydawg said:


> might want to check you figures 6. You are wrong.



3-1


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2015)

DSGB said:


> 3-1



1st year doesn't count,....BAMA had 1/2 a team due to scholarship reductions, no Saban players...and we still took the pups to overtime!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2015)

nickel back said:


> good avatar hook





Borrowed yours, hope ya don't mind ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Borrowed yours, hope ya don't mind ??



evening nickel quack.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> 1st year doesn't count,....BAMA had 1/2 a team due to scholarship reductions, no Saban players...and we still took the pups to overtime!



Moral victory I see......


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Borrowed yours, hope ya don't mind ??



Wait, I thought for punishment, we were going to make you keep a GT avatar!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Borrowed yours, hope ya don't mind ??



Congrats on the new look.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 4, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> 1st year doesn't count,....BAMA had 1/2 a team due to scholarship reductions, no Saban players...and we still took the pups to overtime!



How many players were on scholarship? How many did UGA have in 2012?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Borrowed yours, hope ya don't mind ??



not at all


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> evening nickel quack.




wuz up


----------

